# Pierre Berton's "Marching as to war"



## Lance Wiebe (13 Aug 2010)

So, I recently found this book laying around on a shelf, and after having a quick look, I realized that I had never read it!  I have no idea how that happened....

So, I started reading it, obviously.  

I'm still not quite done, but what a fantastic book!  Well researched, and full of information that I honestly never even guessed at.  While it deals with the political and higher commanders more than the soldier, I am finding it a fantastic read.

It deals with events leading up to the Boer war, WWI, WWII and Korea, focusing mainly on the idiotic political decisions and horribly inept leadership.  It also deals with the fact that the soldiers, despite those occasionally insurmountable barriers; somehow managed to pull off almost miraculous victories.

Also highly entertaining is all of the propaganda used throughout this time period.

I strongly recommend this book!


----------



## Spanky (13 Aug 2010)

I've got a copy and read it a couple of years ago.  What struck me was how little things have changed over the years in terms of "inter-war" mindsets and decisions.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (14 Aug 2010)

Sometimes the "lessons learned" just didn't (and sometimes don't) sink in!


----------



## Bass ackwards (14 Aug 2010)

Lance, if you haven't already read them, I would highly recommend three other books by the same author: _Vimy_ and the excellent two-volume set about the war of 1812; _The Invasion of Canada _ and _Flames Across the Border_.


----------



## Lance Wiebe (15 Aug 2010)

I've read _Vimy_, but not the two volume set.  I'll start looking for them!


----------

